# USB 64Gb nur noch 32Gb ansprechbar



## Behzad (16. September 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte auf meinen Stick die WIndows 10 Installation raufmachen. Dabei kam es zu Problemen sodass ich es selber mit CD nun gemacht habe. Seitdem ist der Stick aber nur noch 32Gb groß und bei der Datenträgerverwaltung gibt er die restlichen 32Gb an als "nicht zugeordnet". Hab es schon formatiert (alle Formate durch) aber es bleib leider dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann mir jemand helfen?

Dankeee


----------



## Chinaquads (16. September 2015)

Rechte Maustaste auf den nicht zugeordneten Bereich und Partition erstellen.

Alternativ die aktive USB Partition löschen und eine große erstellen. Sollte problemlos funktionieren.

LG


----------



## HisN (16. September 2015)

Auf einem USB-Stick kann Windows keine zwei Partitionen erstellen.
Also erste Partition löschen, und dann von Hand (Eingabeaufforderung) oder mit einem vernünftigen Tool eine Partition für FAT32 erstellen. 
Da sperrt sich Windows nämlich ab 32GB, und genau deshalb ist die Partition nur 32GB groß.

Ich würde Dir ja den UUI z.b. ans Herz legen, der kann auch größere FAT32-Partitionen anlegen.
Bei NTFS (hast Du die nachtäglich konvertiert?) gibt es die Beschränkung nicht. Partition löschen, und mit vernünftiger Größe neu anlegen.


----------



## Behzad (16. September 2015)

habs jetzt durch bisschen intensieveres googlen lösen können  aber trotzdem danke für die hilfe.

@Chinaquads 
also so doof bin ich ja nicht  das Problem war einfach ich konnte weder was löschen noch erweitern. 

@​HisN 
schon probiert... nichts half 

​Hab jetzt einfach cmd als Admin geöffnet und folgednes eingegeben:
Diskpart
enter

list disk
enter

select disk <USB-Stick>
enter

clean
enter

create partition primary
enter

select partition=1
enter

active
enter

format fs=fat32
enter

assign
enter


----------

